# ENTP and INTP answers on body language



## Dr.Horrible (Jul 12, 2012)

If you nudge a person whether male or female for the first time and smile widely while doing it before taking a photo together what is most likely going on through your mind?I am intrigued with an INTP/ENTP woman. I am unsure whether she is ENTP or INTP.I lean towards her being ENTP


----------



## RandomNote (Apr 10, 2013)

Cause i felt like it(thats just me though) or im trying to get their attention for some reason......or it could be im just in a playful mood but i wouldn't do this to someone i didn't like though. And i have little to no knowledge on type stuff so cant help there.


----------



## Damalur_Sol (Jul 4, 2013)

I don't think there is sufficient information to answer this well. Plus, I have a sense of what you are trying to get at, yet the question implies that all female ENTPs/ INTPs will think alike. Who knows what goes through a person's mind? 

The above ^^, likely that one wouldn't be playful with someone they didn't like, however, if the question is whether or not she is interested in him in a romantic sense or is just comfortable with him like a brother-type, more information would be needed to give any kind of answer.

Best suggestion I can think of at the moment... ask her what it is you want to know


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

I would never nudge a person, smile widely and then take a photo with them. Not even close to being that outwardly warm and social. With that note, nothing is going through my mind because it would never happen. 

If I liked someone, I'd bring them to the woods on a hike, ask them a lot of personal questions, try to get as deep with them as possible. Maybe make them laugh, be as attentive as possible. Then dissect their brain for further analyzation to see if they'd be the right mate for me. 
Glad I could be of help ~^_^~


----------



## War pigs (Sep 12, 2012)

Consider the playfulness of these types. I don't think the woman will take it seriously or get annoyed, if you're friendly. Straightforward people are greatly appreciated also. However you could be a jerk and she would be bothered who knows. I myself would be curious about a stranger approaching me in such manner.


----------



## Solrac026 (Mar 6, 2012)

Dr.Horrible said:


> If you nudge a person whether male or female for the first time and smile widely while doing it before taking a photo together what is most likely going on through your mind?I am intrigued with an INTP/ENTP woman. I am unsure whether she is ENTP or INTP.I lean towards her being ENTP


Not enough information. Was this girl a stranger or someone you've known for a while? I wouldn't read too much into the nudge.


----------



## TriggerHappy923 (Dec 8, 2012)

Who is this person I nudged? Is this a friend? If it is a friend, it would probably be out of being playful and I think my friend is being a dork or sourpuss or even a show-off-emo who needs to get a grip but I they are still my friend and maybe I can help them stop this sad/sorry behavior. But that's just me, I'm not a good friend.


----------

